
HelpMe: Get things done by people nearby - charly1811
HelpMe is an app that would help you get your chores done by people located in your neighborhood. You would post a task and &quot;Taskers&quot; would propose their help to complete your chores. The person who posted the task can then choose a tasker from the list of candidates and pay the person using the app when the task is complete. People will select a tasker based on his&#x2F;her ratings and reviews from other users in the community.
What do you guys think ? Would you use a service like that ? If you have any suggestion please leave a comment.
Thank you !
======
CarolineW
Instant feedback ...

You have major problems making this work. If everyone acts in good faith then
it would be brilliant, but it needs to be resilient against bad actors, and
that's hard. Really hard.

Suppose I get someone to do a job, and then I don't pay? Suppose I claim the
job was badly done. Or suppose the job _was_ badly done? How will you resolve
the dispute?

You say the ranking system will sort that - suppose I maliciously give bad
rankings to other people in my area who are competing with me for jobs.

Having seen that some people really will set fire to the Earth just to watch
it burn, I'm not sure I'd ever want to get involved at all.

~~~
charly1811
Thank you @CarolineW I see your point here. Thank you for your feedback

